

Tapbots: Don't Panic - googletron
http://tapbots.com/blog/news/dont-panic

======
mootothemax
Agreed, Twitter requiring you to get in touch with them should your app grow
past 100k users seems like they're just setting a public limit for the point
at which they want to vet that your application is behaving correctly.

From my experience with the Twitter API team, they've always been open and
responsive, particularly with regards to a "Hey, I would like to do X with
your API, is that alright?"-type questions.

I think Twitter have taken a lot of unfair flack from this announcement, when
it seems like a really positive step forwards.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Here's their response to the suggestion that they allow CORS:

<https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/1291>

Here's App.net's:

<https://github.com/appdotnet/api-spec/issues/10>

Can you spot the difference? Hint, consider the nature of the relationship
between the platform and developer in each case.

~~~
mootothemax
_Can you spot the difference? Hint, consider the nature of the relationship
between the platform and developer in each case._

Be fair, you're comparing apples and oranges; a world as it would be nice to
live in when discussed amongst friends, as opposed to those who have to
maintain a world with _just a few_ more people involved in it than that.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Something tells me the support tickets with advertisers looks more like that
App.net thread.

------
StevenRayOrr
TL;DR: one of your favorite twitter clients doesn't see most of this being a
problem for a couple years --- and even then, they imagine there will possible
routes for them to take when that time comes. Granted, they may be
misunderstanding their relationship with twitter, but they really do sound
optimistic.

It doesn't acknowledge the worry of newcomer developers to the twitter
ecosystem, but I feel that we've been doing a good enough job of speaking to
the doom and gloom here on HN. ( __Edit: __See lukifer's comment. Excellent
example of one of the difficulties that new apps will face)

~~~
MatthewPhillips
We got completely different takeaways from this article. My takeaway tldr is:
"don't stop buying our app just because the future is bleak". This statement
struck me in particular:

> We’ll be working with Twitter over the next 6 months to make sure we comply
> with these new requirements as much as possible.

As much as possible? You have to comply 100%, I'm pretty sure Twitter won't be
happy with you just making an effort. The new display requirements and the
requirements not to include extended functionality nearly eliminate clients'
ability to compete on anything other than just looks. Tweetbot features like
Mute are going to have to go away.

I'm not doubting their commitment at all, by the way. I just read this article
as a glass half-full perspective.

------
jot
I'm impressed with their positivity but then they have effectively just been
granted a monopoly.

~~~
rubergly
...how have they been granted a monopoly?

~~~
lukifer
"Monopoly" is too strong a word, but "advantage" is not quite strong enough.
In short, new Twitter apps will have a cap of 100k user tokens, while Tweetbot
gets 2x their current number of tokens (hypothetically, if they have 400k
users now, they get 800k tokens). A new developer will _never_ be able to get
800k tokens while the new rules stand.

Of course, there's nothing to stop Twitter from creating new new rules that
kill Tweetbot or remove the advantage.

~~~
jcromartie
> A new developer will never be able to get 800k tokens while the new rules
> stand.

What makes you think that?

Twitter didn't set a hard limit of 100K tokens for all new apps. That's just
the _initial_ limit. You can request more, and I assume they would grant them
to popular, legitimate apps.

~~~
abraham
It will be difficult however for "traditional" clients to get deals for more
than 100k tokens.

~~~
danudey
Where was this stated?

~~~
abraham
> That upper-right quadrant also includes, of course, "traditional" Twitter
> clients like Tweetbot and Echofon. Nearly eighteen months ago, we gave
> developers guidance that they should not build client apps that mimic or
> reproduce the mainstream Twitter consumer client experience."And to
> reiterate what I wrote in my last post, that guidance continues to apply
> today.

<https://dev.twitter.com/blog/changes-coming-to-twitter-api>

